# OS X... Parallels.... Windows...



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 14, 2006)

*Wow.*

Seriously. If you have a dual core intel mac, get parallels. You wont be disappointed.

I'll post screenies when I get more stuff installed.


----------



## randomperson21 (Dec 14, 2006)

i'm so jelous. you have NO idea how much i want a mac.

ok ok i'm done.

i've seen the new parallels beta on youtube, it looks pretty schweet.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 14, 2006)

i have Mac OS X Tiger and i have it running on my dualcore Athlon...but mac os is more compatible with intel machines


----------



## randomperson21 (Dec 14, 2006)

AthlonX2 said:


> i have Mac OS X Tiger and i have it running on my dualcore Athlon...but mac os is more compatible with intel machines



yeah, i was doing that at one time before my x300 fried. now i'm running sata raid and an nvidia gfx card, which means i need another hdd to boot and no quartz extreme or ci. 
and it does take a bit of haxoring to get working.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 14, 2006)

you need mac os x 10.4.8 to use both cores on an amd dual core the only thing i cant get working is onboard audio...kinda sux but i bought an audigy ls and got that working so its all good...i dont see the big deal about Mac OS X is


----------



## randomperson21 (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah, i was running it single core for awhile, got onboard audio working by editing one of the .ktext's.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 14, 2006)

randomperson21 said:


> yeah, i was running it single core for awhile, got onboard audio working by editing one of the .ktext's.



yeah, I've run it on single cores a good bit...

but DAMN.


To unleash the real power of OS X you need atleast 2 CPU's.

 

I was installing Windows XP, and playing WoW at the same time with no slowdown...  


Parallels then makes it so I dont even need to install the mac version of my apps.... such as CS2, dreamweaver and premiere.....

I'm set


----------

